# Toll Booth at Faro Airport?



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Been out of circulation for a while - no not jail!

Question from a friend flying into Faro but spending a couple of weeks in Ayamonte before flying back out from Faro. "Is there now a toll booth at Faro Airport?"

They plan to get a 1 day ticket for the hire car at Faro on their arrival & a 1 day ticket on the Guadiana Bridge before their departure. Additionally as they have an early departure are these toll booths open 24x7?"


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The "toll booth" is a dispensing machine and no there isn't one at Faro, but there for Non Portuguese cars, they would need to either pay at CTT or Payshops for journeys or "rent" a temporary device.


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for that I will pass it on. Are there any Payshops or CTT at Faro airport or do they have to divert from there route to Spain to resolve this problem?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There is a CTT at Faro airport, but depends on their day, arrival time and whether they have any units in stock or maybe their hire company might have some arrangements in place


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

At least AVIS are doing something positive....

_Eliminate the concern during and after your trip, pay for the highways and former SCUT. 
Avis, attentive to the needs of its customers, has developed an innovative solution that eliminates concerns about the payment of tolls. Travel quietly with Avis and -Toll , the solution to car hire . Request Avis e-Toll in when collecting your car. not bookable in advance, available throughout the fleet by a reduced daily rate plus the cost of tolls without additional charge._

Avis e-Toll


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The Avis e-Toll is the service that allows automatic payment of all toll roads in Portugal, including ex-SCUT. It is convenient and effective solution for all electronic tolls, which facilitates full compliance with the law and avoid the payment of administrative fees related to the choice by the service stations or the shops CTT Payshop.Com service Avis e-Toll, do not miss time to make any payment and also save on fuel.
How do I access the Avis e-Toll?

Request a subscription to Avis e-Toll in any branch of Avis at the time of collection of your car.
What is the value of the service Avis e-Toll?

The Avis e-Toll service is available in all branches of Avis Portugal for the price of € 1.84 per rental day up to a maximum of € 18.40 per rental (including VAT) and the amount of tolls used without any addition.
How is the payment of tolls?

The amount of tolls used by the customer service Avis e-Toll is charged to your credit card or your credit account Avis in a single transaction, for each rental agreement, approximately 15 days after the return of the vehicle.
How can I get the detail of my expenses Tolls? 

It is available to the client the details of all the passages in tolls during the rental agreement, approximately 15 days after the end of it.


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> The Avis e-Toll is the service that allows automatic payment of all toll roads in Portugal, including ex-SCUT. It is convenient and effective solution for all electronic tolls, which facilitates full compliance with the law and avoid the payment of administrative fees related to the choice by the service stations or the shops CTT Payshop.Com service Avis e-Toll, do not miss time to make any payment and also save on fuel.
> How do I access the Avis e-Toll?
> 
> Request a subscription to Avis e-Toll in any branch of Avis at the time of collection of your car.
> ...


Thanks for this, not sure if they can afford Avis but I will pass it on


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Just got back in Portugal for a few days after a protracted stay elsewhere - weather a bit sad but better than Cyprus.

Can report that it is still possible to get a hire-car for cash (gets around any potential CC problems).

Car was tagged for tolls but it was explained that this was my rather than the car hire companies problem so best to stay off the A22.

Drove airport to Lagos & a couple of days later went to pay tolls but had to pick up an extra €3 payment incurred by the previous hirer - not too bad.

Ten days ago I went to Spain for a couple of days; returning over a week ago but as of yesterday, the tolls for that journey have yet to appear on the system. If these charges do not appear within the next day I will be past my period of grace to pay & liable to fines!!

Have sought advice from friends who have been caught in similar situations & the common line is just 'fly away' from it all but unfair on the next hirer!

Another source advises that post offices will now separate out different payment periods so it is possible to pay just ones own part of the debt - but have yet to press to test this.

Not heard of anybody stopped at Faro airport by the GNR demanding payment?


----------

